# peeing when excited



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila has a habit of peeing when I get ready to pick her up and sometimes when i'm approaching her. She will do a bunch of drops all over the carpet.
I am getting really really REALLY sick of it. I am so careful not to act excited or sometimes not even speak at all to her when i'm picking her up.

WHat can I do to stop this or am i just going to have to clean urine up forever


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know. Bruiser does this too and it drives me crazy. I find that I don't greet him right away, do the whole thing of letting him calm down first before picking him up or petting him and it is ok until other people come over and pet him. Then I have little puddles. Grr. You can't yell at her because it's submissive. One thing in the Cesar book I read about this said to turn your back when they do this. They are doing this to show you how submissive you are so if you turn your back, then they should stop. I don't nkow though. I'm interested in tips too!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

UGH! I try so hard not to act excited or anything at all.


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

Yep, i'm familiar with the happy pee. Even if I act completely uninterested, Gypsy still gets all worked up, she just has an excitable personality. Thankfully, it seems to have lessened as she has gotten older, but it still happens sometimes, like when her favourite visitors come over. I notice from your sig though that Leila is only 5 months, and from my experience, it definitely does get better as they gain better control of their bladder, lol. 
I know you've probably heard/tried this before, but I have found that paying as little attention to her as possible when she is excited does help a bit.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I will try that, its hard for me not to act excited haha. She is my first chi and the love of my life, after God and my hubby and kids..lol
I want to go cuckoo sometimes but i try to keep it on the DL and maintain some composure. haha
I read an article about submissive peeing and have instructed the kids to approach her in the manner suggested. I know she is submissive because she is always rolling on her back when playing with the other dogs. But it may just be the excited pee, who knows. We are going to try everything! I am tired of cleaning my carpet.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Trigger did this for awhile maybe about a month. He just got really, really, really excited to see or meet new people...embarrassing and annoying for Mum though! I started teaching him to potty outside for this reason. That way he'd fill up...then empty. The first thing I do when I get home is immediately let him out to pee. Then he's on empty. And when we go somewhere new or exciting, same thing. I don't go in until he's peed. He LOVES the pet store, but its always best to have them on "E" before going in there anyway lol.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I swear Leila can be on E and still get some squirts out.lol
Or she can poop outside and come in and poop again in 30 min.. on the carpet :foxes15: 
I pray she grows out of it. I know I am really going to try any and every suggestion, and being the bright little thing she is , i have faith it will stop.


----------



## alittlebitdramatic (Jul 27, 2010)

cherper said:


> I will try that, its hard for me not to act excited haha. She is my first chi and the love of my life, after God and my hubby and kids..lol
> I want to go cuckoo sometimes but i try to keep it on the DL and maintain some composure. haha


I know how you feel. Gypsy is 4 now and I still feel that way every time I see her hehe


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

alittlebitdramatic said:


> I know how you feel. Gypsy is 4 now and I still feel that way every time I see her hehe


Awww that is so sweet! She is a lucky little pup. 
I have two other dogs also and i love them alot but the feelings i have for leila are so different, I don't know if its her, or her little size or because she's new and a puppy or what. All i know is I wanna eat her up!! Well..actually the whole family feels that way about her. So it must just be her.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cheryl someone posted on submissive urination a while ago. Search it


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I will be watching this thread too lol Willy is almost a year and a half and he is very submissive. I have this problem with him as well, but its mostly in the morning when he's on full. When we approach is playpen to take him out for the day he is excited to see us and will be standing up wagging his tail like mad lol then when we reach in to get him he rolls on his back and squirts lol little monkey. I used to make the mistake of picking him up and looking to his face but I'd get squirted in the chest if I did that lol


----------

